# [Mon 27th Aug 2012] DPAC Presents the ATOS games (UK)



## BigTom (Aug 16, 2012)

So during the paralympics, DPAC are holding a national week of action, because ATOS who run the WCA (disability benefit test) are one of the major sponsors of the paralympics.

We recently found out from a Dispatches program that the WCA has effective targets to find 89% of people fit for work, and that the test is (according to the person who trained the doctor who did the undercover filming) designed to remove people from benefits.

40% of people who appeal succeed - a rate that rises to something around 70%-80% for people who have advocates/legal advice, in fact some support groups/advice workers have reported 100% appeal success rates. The appeals process costs us £50m/year in addition to the £100m/year contract we have with ATOS.

There's more info here about ATOS / WCA if you don't already know about it:

http://www.dpac.uk.net/2012/08/latest-information-on-atos-games-week/ 

Anyway, here are the latest details on the week of action:

*Monday 27th*: We’ll hold a spoof Paralympic awards ceremony, hopefully with some very special guests…

· *Tuesday 28th*: Pay a visit to your local Atos office – and maybe even take your protest inside!
Events currently arranged for Plymouth, Sheffield, Birmingham & Manchester.

· *Wednesday 29th*: A coffin full of your messages about Atos will be delivered to its doorstep.

· *Thursday 30th*: Phone jam! Let’s flood Atos with calls, and generate a Twitter-storm they can’t ignore!

· Then on *Friday 31st*, join us in London where we’re teaming up with UK Uncut for the Grand Finale – an audacious, daring and disruptive action. Last time we shut down Oxford Circus, this time we will be performing miracles…! 

More details of the event and about the local actions can be found here:
http://www.dpac.uk.net/2012/08/latest-information-on-atos-games-week/


----------



## smokedout (Aug 21, 2012)

Latest info from around the UK:

*Plymouth: 11am – Tuesday 28th August *
Argosy House, Marsh Mills (next to McDonald’s)
For lifts from the City Centre and Mutley, please contact PCU at: plymouthclaimantsunion@yahoo.co.uk​​*Manchester: Noon -* *Tuesday 28th August*​ATOS, Manchester, Albert Bridge House​Protest outside the offices of ATOS Healthcare, the company profiting from sick and disabled people’s misery: https://www.facebook.com/events/408151362575794/​​*Birmingham: 1pm -* *Tuesday 28th August *​Islington Row, Five Ways House, Five Ways: https://www.facebook.com/events/334907739929304/​​*Sheffield: 12.30pm – Tuesday 28th August*​Hartshead Square, Sheffield – UKUncut Sheffield have joined forces with Disabled People Against the Cuts (DPAC)to make sure it’s Games over for Atos during the Paralympics: http://www.facebook.com/events/196007200530031/

*Bournemouth: 12.05pm -* *Tuesday 28th August*
ATOS Healthcare WCA Assessment Centre, 1st floor Tamarisk House, c/o Job Centre Plus, 1, Cotlands Road, BH1 3BG:  https://www.facebook.com/events/427050914002653/

*Northampton*: *11.30am – Tuesday 28th August*
Disabled People will be demonstrating at the offices of Atos in Gladstone Road Northampton on *Tuesday 28 August* from 11:30 to 1:30 and are calling on the whole of the anti-cuts movement to join them.

*Liverpool: Noon* * – Tuesday 28th August*
Mann Island Lower Ground Floor, Port of Liverpool Buildings, Liverpool, L3 1LT: https://www.facebook.com/events/211880045607754/

*Swansea: Noon -* *Tuesday 28th August*
A static protest outside of the Swansea ATOS
assessment centre from 12:00 to 1:00 at Grove House, Grove Place,
Swansea. (This is a big building across the road from the police
station): https://www.facebook.com/events/515813221766234/

*Cardiff: 4.00pm -* *Tuesday 29th August*
Atos KIlls- mass die in to commerate lives lost. 29th August at 16:00 at Aneuren Bevan Statue, Queen Street, see DPAC Caerdydd-Cardiff:* https://www.facebook.com/#!/bronwen.caerdydd*

*London:* *12.45pm -* *Friday 31 August*
UK Uncut and DPAC will be shutting down Atos’ London HQ for the Closing ATOS Ceremony. Meet in Triton Square at 12:45pm for direct action and creative protest, with plenty of surprises: https://www.facebook.com/events/217652368360892/

Other actions currently being planned:
*Join in The Atos Games however you can – online, on the phone, or on the streets!*
· *Monday 27th:* We’ll hold a spoof Paralympic awards ceremony, hopefully with some very special guests…
· *Tuesday 28th:* Pay a visit to your local Atos office – and maybe even take your protest inside!
· *Wednesday 29th: *A coffin full of your messages about Atos will be delivered to its doorstep.
· *Thursday 30th: *Phone jam! Let’s flood Atos with calls, and generate a Twitter-storm they can’t ignore!

Please tweet, share, blog, spread the word.
Organise locally – contact DPAC to be added to the list of events around the UK: *mail@dpac.uk.net*
For latest updates visit: http://www.dpac.uk.net/


----------



## pengaleng (Aug 21, 2012)

Is anyone going on the 31st? I'm gonna drag my sorry arse down there if it kills me. They are fucking SCUM.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 26, 2012)

if anyone wants to get involved but isn't able to go to any of the actions for whatever reason, DPAC have put this together: 
http://www.dpac.uk.net/2012/08/join...er-you-are-minute-menu-of-protest-activities/


> You don’t need to take part in a direct action to be part of the Atos Games. Here we have a list of ways that you can be involved even if you only have a small amount of time to spare and from wherever you are.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for posting that, tufty.  Don't think I'll be able to get out to the protests cos of kidda's ankle, but we'll see what we can do from the sofa. 

Our keyboards are at the ready.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 26, 2012)

nice one, purenarcotic and kidda 


Updated list of local actions (sorry if I've missed any links etc):

*Birmingham* - Tuesday 28th, 13:00 - protest at Five Ways House. Islington Row. Edgbaston. Birmingham. B15 1SL

*Bournemouth* - Tuesday 28th, 12:05 - protest at ATOS Centre, 1st floor Tamarisk House, c/o Job Centre Plus, 1, Cotlands Road, BH1 3BG (assemble outside the JobCentre Plus building)

*Bristol* - Thursday 30th August, 15:00 - picket/protest outside ATOS offices, Government Buildings, Flowers Hill, Bristol, BS4 6LA .

*Cardiff* - Wednesday 29th August,17:00 - mass 'die-in' to commemorate lives lost. Aneuren Bevan Statue, Queen Street

*Derby* - Tuesday 28th, 12:00 - protest outside ATOS assessment centre, 7, Southgate Retail Park, Normanton Road, Town Centre, Derby, DE1 2GH. More details from Derby Mental Health Action Group _mhactiongroup[at]yahoo.co.uk_

*Edinburgh* - Tuesday 28th, 12:00 - protest outside ATOS offices, 44 York Place, Edinburgh, EH1 3JW

*Exeter* - Tuesday 28th, 12:30 - protest outside ATOS office Killerton Road, Park Five, Harrier Way EX2 7HU (with Exeter Anti-Cuts Alliance)

*Hull* - Tuesday 28th, 11:00 - demonstration outside the ATOS medical assessment centre on Stanley Street, Spring Bank, Hull, HU3 1JP

*Lancaster* - Tuesday 28th, 13:00 - protest at Mitre House, Church Street, Lancaster LA1 1EQ. In conjunction with Lancaster and Morecambe against the Cuts ; local Trades Union congress; occupy Lancaster UK; and led by local disabled people

*Leeds* - Tuesday 28th, 13:00 - Meet in City Square, LS1 2ES. Bring banners. We will have leaflets.

*Liverpool* - Tuesday 28th, 12:00 - demonstration outside ATOS offices, Mann Island, Port of Liverpool building, L3 1LT

*London* - Monday 27th, 17:30 - meet at City Hall, The Queen's Walk, London SE1 2AA. Opening ceremony and medal awards
_and_
Wednesday 29th, 15:30 - Meet near Starbucks/Pret-a-Manger on Triton Square, Regents Place, London NW1 3HG - Delivery of a coffin with messages to ATOS and a memorial of their victims, many of whom have have died.
_and_
Friday 31st, 12:45 - Grand Finale with UK Uncut. Direct action and protest at ATOS HQ, 4 Triton Square, Regents Place, London NW1 3HG

*Manchester* - Tuesday 28th, 12:00 - protest outside ATOS Manchester, Albert Bridge House Bridge Street, Manchester M60 9DA

*Medway* - Tuesday 28th, 12:00 - Atos Medical Assessment Centre in Batchelor St Chatham ME4 4BJ (just off the High St next to the Jolly Caulkers) - Medway Against the Cuts are organising a picket/protest.

*Newcastle* - Tuesday 28th, 13:00 - protest outside ATOS offices Arden House, Regent Centre, Regent Farm Road, Gosforth, Newcastle Upon Tyne, NE3 3LZ (opposite Gosforth library).

*Northampton* - Tuesday 28th, 11:00 - demonstration at ATOS offices, Gladstone Road, Dallington, Northampton, NN5 7QA

*Plymouth* - Tuesday 28th, 11:00 - demonstration at ATOS offices, Argosy House (next to McDonald’s) , Marsh Mills, Plympton, Plymouth, PL6 8LS
For lifts from the City Centre and Mutley, please contact PCU at: _plymouthclaimantsunion[at]yahoo.co.uk_

*Reading* - Tuesday 28th, 11:30 - Eaton Place (off the Oxford Rd), Reading, RG1 7LP. Join us there for solidarity, songs and fun, fun fun. Bring banners with appropriate messages. Banners and leaflets will be available (can also be downloaded and printed) for distribution to curious and info-hungry passers-by. Songsheets will be provided for the tunefully inclined.

*Sheffield* - Tuesday 28th, 12:30 - demonstration at Hartshead Square, S1 2FD

*Southampton* - Tuesday 28th, 12:00 - meet at Queens Park, Southampton SO14 3BQ.

*Stroud* - Wednesday 29th, 12:00 - Flyering the public about ATOS - meet outside Stroud JobCentre, Unicorn House, Cornhill Shopping Centre (Union Street), GL5 2JT.
_and_
Saturday 1st September, 11:00 - same location.

*Swansea* - Tuesday 28th, 12:00 - static protest outside Grove House, Grove Place, Swansea SA1 5DF . (This is a big building across the road from the police station).


----------



## Kidda (Aug 26, 2012)

purenarcotic said:


> Thanks for posting that, tufty. Don't think I'll be able to get out to the protests cos of kidda's ankle, but we'll see what we can do from the sofa.
> 
> Our keyboards are at the ready.


 
The irony


----------



## BigTom (Aug 28, 2012)

http://birminghamagainstthecuts.wor...from-todays-dpac-demonstration-in-birmingham/

Report and photos from today's protest in Birmingham

I think I'll be coming to the London demo as well now.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 28, 2012)

Damnit, I have only just seen this thread or I'd have gone down to the Edinburgh one today.

here is a pic from twitter from it


----------



## BigTom (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.dpac.uk.net/2012/08/tuesday-28th-august-swansea-atos-protest/

Report & photos from swansea


----------



## BigTom (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.dpac.uk.net/2012/08/remembering-those-whove-died-at-the-hands-of-atos-healthcare/

Yesterday a coffin of messages was delivered to ATOS hq, remembering those who have died and suffered at their hands.

Today is the online communications flood, and then tomorrow the closing ATOS ceremenony at the ATOS HQ in London.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 30, 2012)

Great suggestions of how peeps can get involved in the Atos Armchair Olympics today:

http://www.dpac.uk.net/2012/08/dpac-atos-armchair-games-30th-august-the-truth-is-revolutionary/


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2012)

video from Cardiff yesterday

and thread in Cymru / Wales forum
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/atos-demo-cardiff-29-08-12.298443/


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yorkshire Evening Post clipping about the Leeds protest on Tuesday:


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 30, 2012)

(oops - dp)


----------



## cesare (Aug 30, 2012)

> The Government and Atos don’t give a toss about disabled people. This is about making ordinary people pay for a crisis caused by the bankers. It’s about making disabled people pay, instead of super-rich tax dodgers who cost us over £25 billion every year. This is an ideological attack on the welfare state; these cuts are a political choice. But we’re fighting back.
> 
> On Friday 31 August, UK Uncut and DPAC will be shutting down Atos’ London HQ for the Closing ATOS Ceremony. Meet in Triton Square at 12:45pm for direct action and creative protest, with plenty of surprises…



http://atosvictimsgroup.co.uk/2012/08/16/the-closing-atos-ceremony-ukuncut-dpac/

Bump, cos this is tomorrow.


The nearest fully accessible British Rail station is Kings Cross. From there, catch Bus 30 towards Marble Arch or Bus 205 towards Paddington from stop R or A, and get off at Warren Street, bus stop V.


----------



## cesare (Aug 30, 2012)

Bump again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope the event goes well

Another bump!


----------



## cesare (Aug 30, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hope the event goes well
> 
> Another bump!


Got to go to work in the morning but hoping to get there for when it starts.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

cesare said:


> Got to go to work in the morning but hoping to get there for when it starts.


 
Hospital tomorrow


----------



## cesare (Aug 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Hospital tomorrow


Good luck!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

cesare said:


> Good luck!


 
Just routine, nothing important(ish!)


----------



## cesare (Aug 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just routine, nothing important(ish!)


Hope all goes to plan, and not too much waiting time, then!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## BigTom (Aug 31, 2012)

bump before I leave for london ..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

Livestream will be available on this bambuser channel for those who want to watch:
http://bambuser.com/node/3011189


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 31, 2012)

best of lucks to everyone


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Livestream will be available on this bambuser channel for those who want to watch:
> http://bambuser.com/node/3011189


 
Cheers Rutita


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

These guys are gonna be there too:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/occup...gn=t.co&utm_source=11808409&utm_medium=social


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

...and if those two let you down, this lady will be streaming as well:

http://bambuser.com/search/bambuser_search/tammy+samede+olsx


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

Just came across this



> *beaubodor* ‏@*beaubodor*
> and a final pimping of my *Atos* Paralympics lanyard pic: http://twitpic.com/apay24 Tweet now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

First livestream of the day:

http://bambuser.com/v/2946415


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

http://yfrog.com/kfifssyj


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

Live now:

http://bambuser.com/v/2946455

http://bambuser.com/v/2946415


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

Can't watch that.  Too jerky


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

It's okay for me...Bamloser is notorious choppy though 

Let's hope the ONN ustream gets up soon, the quality is always much better!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

Tammy live now as well...quality a bit better:

http://bambuser.com/v/2946517


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Tammy live now as well...quality a bit better:
> 
> http://bambuser.com/v/2946517


 
Is better but I hvae things to do so will have to miss it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is better but I hvae things to do so will have to miss it


 
it's cool mate. It will be saved online and quality is usually better when watching the recording.


----------



## Firky (Aug 31, 2012)

Makes me sick.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

Miracle ceremony happening now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Miracle ceremony happening now


 
argh, have things to do!

Just found this pic from protest


----------



## treelover (Aug 31, 2012)

is the BBC covering this

btw, best turnout ever for a welfare protest..

only 15 views on that site though for latest video


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

treelover said:


> is the BBC covering this
> 
> btw, best turnout ever for a welfare protest..


 
I've just been watching BBC London News and zilch


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just been watching BBC London News and zilch


Typical!


----------



## treelover (Aug 31, 2012)

love the ATOS cure machine...

the videos need to pan a bit more to show the variety and numbers of protesters..


----------



## treelover (Aug 31, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> Typical!


 
surely, Ch4 are there...

btw, is that Reverend Billy?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

> *James Albury* ‏@*alburyj*
> Thanks for all the RT's + comments to #*AtosGames* livestream so far. Will be looking for interviewees in my next broadcast. #*dpac* #*ukuncut*


 
http://bambuser.com/v/2946455


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

treelover said:


> btw, is that Reverend Billy?


 
didn't see but it probably was.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

> *UK Uncut* ‏@*UKuncut*
> BREAKING NEWS!!! 30 activists have blocked the doors of Department for Work and Pensions and locked on! Get down to DWP NOW #*giveatoss*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

Locked on?

Does that mean blocked in or locked in (the employees)? 

I'm sure they have a back door


----------



## the button (Aug 31, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Locked on?


 
It means they've locked themselves onto the doors so they can't easily be removed.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

Protestors also on the move from ATOS, heading to DWP.



> *UK Uncut* ‏@*UKuncut*
> Every one is moving from #*Atos* HQ to Westminster to DWP to support 30 activists who have locked on to DWP #*giveatoss*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

the button said:


> It means they've locked themselves onto the doors so they can't easily be removed.


 
i see 

Why did I think DWP had revolving doors?  

Probably thinking of another building


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

> *beaubodor* ‏@*beaubodor*
> New question on Atos questionnaire. "Are you able to padlock yourself to DWP doors or do you need help?"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

> *UK Uncut* ‏@*UKuncut*
> DPAC and UKUncut activists inside DWP, wheelchairs blocking doors, banners outside, come down and join in! #*ukuncut* http://pic.twitter.com/JUFLkrBE


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 31, 2012)

Rutita1 said:


> > *beaubodor* ‏@*beaubodor*
> > New question on Atos questionnaire. "Are you able to padlock yourself to DWP doors or do you need help?"


brilliant


----------



## weepiper (Aug 31, 2012)

johnnyvoid said:
			
		

> Caxton House closed down by DPAC and UK Uncut


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

This stream is back up. Protestors on their way down to the DWP in support:
http://bambuser.com/v/2946762


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

> *UK Uncut* ‏@*UKuncut*
> BBC report on protestors blockading doors of DWP http://bbc.in/Oy1UBJ and watch it live here http://bambuser.com/v/2946762 #*giveatoss*


 
BBC late to the party yet again...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.livestream.com/occupylsx

outside Caxton House


----------



## treelover (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## treelover (Aug 31, 2012)

its a big day, but the national media seem to be ignoring it, what about Sky, RT?

major scuffles breaking out at DWP HQ..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

People locked on inside the entrance, then a police line then protestors outside.
Lots of vans, police coming in now!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

Police causing mayhem as per...


----------



## treelover (Aug 31, 2012)

The anti-welfare cuts/reforms movement has arrived...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

'David Cameron's Boot boys' ....


----------



## treelover (Aug 31, 2012)

'you can stick your work assessment up your arse'

going to be some great YT footage...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

> *Occupy London* ‏@*OccupyLondon*
> #*olsx* ATTN: 1disabled protester in hospital, 1arrested by police at #*AtosGames* protest http://bambuser.com/v/2946786 #*wca* #*atos* #*atoskills* #*dla* #*wrb*


----------



## treelover (Aug 31, 2012)

people moving from Atos HQ to Caxton House..


----------



## treelover (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.channel4.com/news/disability-rights-protestors-lobby-paralympic-sponsors-hq

Ch 4 covering it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

Chunky Mark reports it a little better I think


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

> Im hearing that #*DPAC* activists are coming out in 5mins. Livestream will be here http://www.bambuser.com/channel/alburyj @*UKuncut* @*Dis_PPL_Protest*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2012)

Pics here:

http://ukuncut.org.uk/blog/photos-from-dpac-and-uk-uncut-action-inside-and-outside-dwp


----------



## treelover (Aug 31, 2012)

Strange to think it was a former charity worker and policy wonk, Kate Stanley of the IPPR, who created a lot of the momentum for these brutal reforms...


----------



## cesare (Aug 31, 2012)

Back now and have to work out how to download the pics from ma phone


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 31, 2012)

Brief mention on BBC this evening

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-19437785


----------



## BigTom (Aug 31, 2012)

That was a great protest, a good few hundred people but really hard for me to judge, I reckon it was a similar size to the Oxford Circus protest that DPAC & UKUncut did a couple of months back. 
Firstly outside the ATOS HQ, lots of people, chanting etc. some nice banners and placards and representatives there from rtw/swp, coalition of resistance, occupy, anonymous, green party and others you'd expect like boycott workfare, hackney welfare campaign, LCAP and some other poverty / welfare campaign groups I can't remember.
Was there for around an hour and half before being told that people were locked on at the DWP offices in Westminster so we headed for the tube and went over there, where wheelchair users were locked on across the doorway and inside the offices. Apparently demanding to meet IDS and Maria Miller but it's parliament holiday time and in any case afaik MPs aren't around on Friday's because that's casework/consituency work day.

Anyway there was a line of coppers inside the doorway with wheelchair users in front of them and also behind them, and there was a half-hearted attempt to push through inside the DWP but nothing really serious and very quickly went to just people standing around, chanting and talking..
this went on for an hour I think, before the police decided that they needed to be the ones blocking the entrance into the DWP offices and stormed in to the protest, apparently knocking over at least one wheelchair and I've seen on twitter someone sayin a disabled person was taken to hospital. I didn't witness anything other than pushing and shoving but the met were their usual jumped up aggressive arseholes.

I know it's about control but I still don't understand it.. what did they achieve? the DWP entrance was blocked before by protesters and it was blocked after by the MET (and the protesters who were on the pavement/road). Those still inside stayed there until they decided to come out and some people were injured. The atmosphere changed from a pretty chilled and friendly one (despite the angry chanting) to a heavy, aggressive one.

I had to leave to get my train home before the protest ended, I don't know if there was more scuffles after I left at around half three or not. I've no idea if anyone was arrested but it wouldn't surprise me if those locked on inside were.

Good day - seen articles linked to from the BBC and Channel 4, and lots of TV cameras were around, someone was saying they were going to be live on C5 news at 6:30 but I was on the train so no idea if that happened or not.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.dpac.uk.net/2012/08/dpac-view-of-the-police-response-to-dwp-protest/

DPAC view of the poice action - saying one person arrested and others in hospital - one with a fractured shoulder


----------



## BigTom (Aug 31, 2012)

Channel 5 news report:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151197625724493 

Sorry for the FB link but I know Steven Sumpter has been told by youtube he can't post stuff from TV there anymore so I haven't gone to look for another link.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 31, 2012)

ITN news:


Channel4 news: (again apologies for the FB link)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151197665429493


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

I had to work in the morning so arrived at Warren St tube just as protesters were arriving there after protesting at Atos house. Tube journey to Westminster. Lots of British Transport police.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

Walk from Westminster tube to the DWP at Caxton House. Even allowing for people that weren't able to make the tube journey, still a lot of people. Probably about 300 I reckon.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

Outside Caxton House. Lots of OB but not massively so, at that point. Couple of vans, a couple of the ubiquitous black unmarked cars.













Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

Tussle broke out, Big Tom's ITN youtube clip above shows it from the left hand side of the entrance to Caxton House, where most of the press were standing. I was on the right hand side. It's harder than I realised to take photos that close when a fight breaks out just a couple of feet away. So there's only this rubbish one.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

This guy was selling V masks for two quid a pop just behind me. Quite strange to see some profiteering going on in the midst of it, but perhaps they're just covering their costs lol.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

Some more pics as more OB started arriving.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

Then five or six OB ran from the left behind the press to reinforce their colleagues at the entrance, only managed to catch the last of em in this pic.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

So I stepped back a bit to see what the OB were up to, this is looking towards Victoria on the left hand side.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Definitely quieter from the left hand side, I guess most of us arrived from Westminster and were mostly on the right hand side or in the middle facing Caxton House.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Great banner being fixed up with masking tape





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

Loads of G4S security in their blazers, standing around doing nowt 






Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Another good banner




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

At this point I spotted that the OB had now started to block the road.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

Discretion being the better part of valour (sincerely didn't want to get kettled) I started walking back towards Westminster. The next side road, Matthew Parker St iirc, had another van with about 10 cops standing round it but I didn't photograph them.I looked back and the OB had blocked the road from that way too.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As I approached Westminster roundabout there were loads of sirens with traffic stopped and another three police vans span round into the road stopping just short of Caxton House.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

It looks as if it's quite a long distance away - but it isn't.

I had a nice walk back to Westminster tube and stopped off at the pub next to it for a bottle of water and a large glass of white  Still ringing in my ears ...

Whose NHS?
OUR NHS 
Whose NHS?
OUR NHS 
Whose streets?
OUR STREETS 
Whose streets?
OUR STREETS 

You can shove your work assessments up your arse.
You can shove your work assessments up your arse.
You can shove your work assessments
You can shove your work assessments
YOU CAN SHOVE YOUR WORK ASSESSMENTS UP YOUR ARSE 

I notice the press downplayed the whole thing, paralympics and that. Cunts.


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

Good write-up in smokedout's excellent blog: http://johnnyvoid.wordpress.com/author/johnnyvoid/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2012)

DPAC video with some footage from yesterday.


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

Top video there, Rutita.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 1, 2012)

Great pics cesare


----------



## cesare (Sep 1, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Great pics cesare



Cheers Minnie!


----------

